# Where to get an "electric cable spool" toy for your goats.



## DonnaBelle (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi guys,

We too have the spools for our goats.

Heavy duty wiring is sold off these spools.  You can contact an electrical supply house in your area or call Lowes or Home Depot.  They do make great tables for jumping off of if you are a goat.

They also come in various sizes so you can make stair steps with them.  FUN!!

My first experience with them was when I was about 20 and newly married with no money for a kitchen table.  Yep, we used one for about a year to eat off of.  Ahhh the good old days....

DonnaBelle


----------



## HankTheTank (Feb 3, 2012)

If you ask Lowes or Home Depot for one, do they charge you?


----------



## Stacykins (Feb 3, 2012)

At Menards they won't sell them to you, since they reuse them. Most places do use them again. 

There is one sitting on the side of the road near me, has been since the summer. I keep wondering if it is 'fair game' for a covert wooden spool stealing operation. It has been sitting there since some construction was finished. But the road it is on is very busy, and I'd rather not get arrested for stealing a hunk of wood, ya know?


----------



## DonnaBelle (Feb 3, 2012)

I don't know the answer to that one.  A lot depends on your local store manager I would imagine.   

You can always ask.  I would go in and make contact with a manager, and ask in person.  Those things have to be disposed of after they are empty...

We get ours at a local electric supply house.  They'll be listed in the phone book as "Smith's Electrical Supply"

Also the electric companys use tons of wiring.  If you have one in your area, you could call them too.  We are service by small electric companies, our is Eastern Oklahoma Electric Co., I bet they have some too.

A lot of times, I offer to pay, but they'll  refuse payment and just say take the darn thing outta our way.

DonnaBelle


----------



## ksj0225 (Feb 3, 2012)

I work for an electric company and we give them away for free and not just to employees.  You have to have an appointment, your own trailer, and be willing to have you trailer contents looked at as you leave the "yard" to ensure you only took spools.  No limit...


----------



## elevan (Feb 3, 2012)

Our electric co-op has a "dumping yard" for the spools.  They give fair game to any that are there - first come first served.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 3, 2012)

Our Menards had them for sale last year, for I believe $5 each.


----------



## Teeah3612 (Feb 3, 2012)

My son brought me one from the coal mine where he works for free.


----------



## peachick (Feb 7, 2012)

I got mine at the cable company.... they had several behind the building.
I went inside and asked if I could have them.  She said  I could take them,  but she had to watch me  do it


----------



## DonnaBelle (Feb 7, 2012)

Yep, when we are wanting something for our goaties, we will do whatever it takes.

DH cut down a huge tree and drug a big piece of it up for the new babies to play on.

NOTHINGS too good for our goats!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## SarahFair (Feb 7, 2012)

Stacykins said:
			
		

> At Menards they won't sell them to you, since they reuse them. Most places do use them again.
> 
> There is one sitting on the side of the road near me, has been since the summer. I keep wondering if it is 'fair game' for a covert wooden spool stealing operation. It has been sitting there since some construction was finished. But the road it is on is very busy, and I'd rather not get arrested for stealing a hunk of wood, ya know?


I think you would be doing the county a favor by removing it


----------

